# Duvida - Estação Meteorológica WS2357



## Junior (1 Nov 2010 às 13:12)

Boa tarde,

Gostaria de saber se a estação meteorológica WS2357, tem capacidade de memorizacao de dados, isto é, sei que a mesma pode ser ligada a um computador para descarregar dados, mas gostaria de saber se só dá pa descarregar dados em tempo real ou se posso, por exemplo, deixar um dia a recolher dados, e posteriormente no dia seguinte ligar o computador para recolher os dados do dia anterior. Nota: só necessito de dados da intensidade do vento e da direcção do mesmo.

Outra questao, tive analisar os preços desta estação e deparei-me com valores muito diferentes. Na loja BRIGHTSTAR a estacao custa 129.95 euros [ http://www.bs-astro.com/loja?page=s...e=shop.flypage&category_id=98&product_id=1045 ] , enquanto que na GALACTICA custa 179 euros [ http://www.galactica.pt/index.php?p...ilia_2=62&familia_3=276&tab=indice&tab=indice ] . 
Alguem sabe o porque desta diferença de preços? 

cvmps


----------



## DRC (1 Nov 2010 às 13:40)

Tenho montada aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria uma la crosse ws 2350 (estação muito semelhante á 2357) e os dados dos dias anteriores podem ser vistos no computador (se ligada a consola ao pc) no histórico.


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Nov 2010 às 19:46)

Boas,
Como defensor da PCE, esta armazena +- numa semana, 12.5%...da sua memoria...acho que no total são 4000 dados.


----------



## Junior (2 Nov 2010 às 15:02)

Obrigado pela resposta breve.
Eu só necessito de pelo menos um dia de memorizaçao com intervalos de 1 min, tudo o que vier a mais é bonus .
Em principio irei para a Estacao WS2357, pelo simples facto de que para comprar a PCE, como fica em espanha , preciso de ter paypal, coisa que não tenho.

cvmps


----------



## DRC (2 Nov 2010 às 18:29)

Junior disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta breve.
> Eu só necessito de pelo menos um dia de memorizaçao com intervalos de 1 min, tudo o que vier a mais é bonus .
> Em principio irei para a Estacao WS2357, pelo simples facto de que para comprar a PCE, como fica em espanha , preciso de ter paypal, coisa que não tenho.
> 
> cvmps



Compra a WS2357, é uma boa estação e está actualmente a um preço acessível.


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Nov 2010 às 20:13)

Junior disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta breve.
> Eu só necessito de pelo menos um dia de memorizaçao com intervalos de 1 min, tudo o que vier a mais é bonus .
> Em principio irei para a Estacao WS2357, pelo simples facto de que para comprar a PCE, como fica em espanha , preciso de ter paypal, coisa que não tenho.
> 
> cvmps



Boas
Tambem não tenho paypal (nunca utilizei, nem sei como funciona), na PCE mandam uma factura proforma, com NIB de tranferência e voilá, entregue no meu local de trabalho... ah os mails pela PCE são respondidos no minuto seguinte
Memoriza ao minuto, tactil


----------



## HotSpot (3 Nov 2010 às 07:54)

Mas a WS2357 guarda os dados num logger? Se por exemplo hoje o pc estiver desligado, amanhã quando o ligar vai buscar os registos a cada minuto? Ou só os extremos?

A PCE, Davis e Oregon WMR200 fazem isso. Desconhecia o facto desta LaCrosse também ter datalogger.


----------



## DRC (3 Nov 2010 às 09:23)

HotSpot disse:


> Mas a WS2357 guarda os dados num logger? Se por exemplo hoje o pc estiver desligado, amanhã quando o ligar vai buscar os registos a cada minuto? Ou só os extremos?
> 
> A PCE, Davis e Oregon WMR200 fazem isso. Desconhecia o facto desta LaCrosse também ter datalogger.



A estação (WS 2350 e a WS 2357 pois são praticamente iguais) guarda os dados nos computador e aparece assim que se liga.
Por exemplo eu pus para guardar os valores de 3 em 3 horas (ás 03h, ás 06h, ás 09h e por aí afora).


----------



## HotSpot (3 Nov 2010 às 09:36)

Eu sei DRC, isso todas fazem.

A minha pergunta é se consegues sacar da estação dados de arquivo a cada minuto de um período em que o PC esteve desligado?

Como tinha dito, imagina que hoje tens o PC desligado o dia todo. Amanhã consegues ver no PC os dados de hoje a cada minuto?


----------



## DRC (3 Nov 2010 às 09:46)

HotSpot disse:


> Eu sei DRC, isso todas fazem.
> 
> A minha pergunta é se consegues sacar da estação dados de arquivo a cada minuto de um período em que o PC esteve desligado?
> 
> Como tinha dito, imagina que hoje tens o PC desligado o dia todo. Amanhã consegues ver no PC os dados de hoje a cada minuto?



Sim, claro. Eu tive o PC desligado toda a noite e ainda agora estive a ver os dados desta noite/madrugada. 

Penso que é esta a resposta á tua pergunta.


----------



## lsalvador (3 Nov 2010 às 14:29)

Tambem desconhecia mas tem, curto mas tem.

" PC connexion

Computer connection included

Delivered with setup CD-ROM (in French, English and German) and one 2 metre cable for linking the base station and the computer (USB)
Data is gathered by the computer, which can be used to create graphs or to export it
*Storage capacity of 175 sets of data"*


----------



## HotSpot (3 Nov 2010 às 20:14)

Realmente é muito curto mas sempre é melhor que nada.

Se ficar a fazer registo a cada minuto nem a 3 horas chega.

Junior, atenção a este pormenor.


----------



## Junior (4 Nov 2010 às 00:12)

HotSpot disse:


> Realmente é muito curto mas sempre é melhor que nada.
> 
> Se ficar a fazer registo a cada minuto nem a 3 horas chega.
> 
> Junior, atenção a este pormenor.



Mas e se for, de 5 min ou de 10 min, daria para pelo menos um dia de registo? É que não entendo o que quer dizer 175 sets.. tipo quer dizer, 175 registos de dados? Por exemplo, imaginem que era de hora a hora, seria 24 registos, é isso que quer dizer aquele numero?

Desde já obrigado pelas respostas.

cvmps


----------

